# Aquaparx ALU 400



## sixer (6. März 2017)

Hallo!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgendem Boot?
Aquaparx Aluminium Boot FisherPro ALU 400.

Grüße Sixer


----------



## DerMayor (7. März 2017)

*AW: Aquaparx ALU 400*

Wo wollste mit dem Boot drauf? Welche Methoden oder welche Bedingungen herrschen?

 Habe mir das Boot mal selber angeschaut. Es ist für den preis OK, als Angelbboot in Seen und Talsperren sicher geeignet. Leider etwas sehr niedrig-wandig und auch etwas dünnwandig.

 Ansonsten kannst du für den Preis nicht viel verkehrt machen, denke ich.

 Nur NIX für Meer oder Fluss....


----------



## sixer (7. März 2017)

*AW: Aquaparx ALU 400*

Hallo!
Ich werde das Boot nur auf einem großen Baggersee benutzen und Plätze anfahren die von Land her nicht erreichbar sind. Gerade die dünne Wand des Bootes macht mir etwas Sorgen.

Danke für die Antwort!

Grüße Sixer


----------



## DerMayor (8. März 2017)

*AW: Aquaparx ALU 400*

Für deine Zwecke reicht es!


----------

